# limit of specks and a flounder on fly rod this morning...



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Caught the surf great this morning, used only a flyrod and limited by 7:00 am, the fish hit topwater for a solid hour. water was perfect and seaweed was present. great morning. at surfside beach.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Awesome...great job! 

If you don't mind me asking, what type of fly were you throwing for that kind of haul in the surf? I started flyfishing fresh water many years ago, but the salt is relatively new to me and I'm still a bit puzzled when it comes to open water fishing. No problems when I can see 'em, but the surf is another story!!


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Sweet. I have never tried fly fishing in the surf, may try some day if I can find a calm day when I can get away.


----------



## fishdfly (Sep 12, 2010)

How about some pictures of the limit and fly?

fdf


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

NICE !!! I fished it yesterday morning and Fri evening and got absolutely pounded both times. Managed a couple sand trout for my effort. I sent 30min washing and detailing all my gear from the massive beating I got.


----------



## Honest Jeremy (May 14, 2011)

Whats the technique? Do you strip it back in or let it set? Are you wet wading or using waders? I will be in Surfside first part of August and plan on fishing most of my time there!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Nice job ssp....


----------

